# Do you think lonliness can cause this hellish disorder?



## Taylor (Nov 5, 2010)

I just wondered as i have been lonely for some time now. I have no close friends and not had a proper boyfriend for years and i feel this has all contributed to this diseased state of mind that is dp. My dp has been worse in the last few months to the point that it is really severe and the only time i get any relief is when sleeping. I want to be unconscious 24/7 just to get away from it. Has anyone else ever experienced chronic lonliness, and do you think this causes dp? Any feedback would be gratefully received.


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

I think loneliness greatly contributed to my getting dp, but its just a piece of the pie. Loneliness definatley contributes to depression.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

sonnl said:


> I think loneliness greatly contributed to my getting dp, but its just a piece of the pie. Loneliness definatley contributes to depression.


I agree with this. Also, in my case, I was ''lonely'' and house-bound for a year basically before DP/DR hit in Feb '10. Did not go out, did not socialize, in and out of hospitals for the first half of '09....bad stuff.


----------



## Rusko (Oct 27, 2010)

Yeah, its super important to socialize.. well cause it makes you think about your symptoms less, where as when your lonely you ONLY think about how you are feeling.


----------

